# Free fry...



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

Anyone in east Vancouver want to give me some free fry.. i dont know hwo to breed them and i want them from when there at there smallest... i can pick them up..looking for about 10


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

oohohohohoh and i want a free corvette


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Dr. Green said:


> oohohohohoh and i want a free corvette


Ill take a plasma screen tv
Thanks :laugh:


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

Lector said:


> Anyone in east Vancouver want to give me some free fry.. i dont know hwo to breed them and i want them from when there at there smallest... i can pick them up..looking for about 10


I live in White Rock if you want to take a drive(40min) you may have FREE FRY


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

How many up for grabs, my p's seem to have stopped for now
been about a month heres some older pics.any one know how long of a rest they take before they







View attachment 84788
View attachment 84789


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

i have a tank with about 50...... I didn't get to them in time before the pleco and cons got to them. It looks like there will be more very soon, so i woud like the room


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

any free sex going ?


----------

